# insurance



## 95979 (Aug 10, 2005)

We are looking at buying a Gulfstream Ultra Supream - does anyone have any good insurance companies I could call for a quote?

Ta AFWK


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *AFWK*. There is already a thread with this discussion > HERE <. :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi AFWK,

Don't know if you are sorted yet, but we have always used Adrian Flux - Gold Section, and found them very competitive.

Sharon


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

For all those interested RVers
I got my Insurance through this broker
TPS Insurance services
Truro
Cornwall
Tel 01872 561040 Fax 01872 560450
speak to John Denton he is an ex motorhomer and is very helpful
please mention my name Ian Hancock it might give me some brownie points in the future


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Ian, 

TPS Insurance Service appears to be a broker,if so with which company have they found for you?


----------

